# 1 Ski for East: Go Anywhere do Anything?



## Rambo (Nov 27, 2009)

Anybody have any Input as to which single ski would ski well in all eastern conditions?

Last year I demoed the Fischer Watea 84 and it was awesome in all conditions, even versatile in the bumps. But, I'm not sure of the edge grip on brutal rock hard ice.


----------



## severine (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm no expert, but you may have difficulty in finding one ski that does everything well. Consider what you're most likely to ski and encounter, what matters most to you, and go from there.

I've had twin tip Dynastar Marie Martinods as a one-ski East Coast quiver before and they did well for the season. They're not awesome on ice/hardpack, but they did the rest well enough that I didn't care. If the Watea did that for you, it could still be a contender.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 27, 2009)

Figure out where you want to compromise. The one ski that is perfect in every condition and every terrain has never and will never be invented. Properties that makes particular skis better for big mountain powder are not the same that make a ski great in the bumps or great in the trees or great for ripping groomers. Get multiple skis or figure out where you are willing to compromise.

If you like those Wateas get them and then get another ski for ripping groomers if that is a performance deficiency.


----------



## Clarkl23 (Nov 27, 2009)

My version of the all-round, all condiitons ski is the Volkl AC-30.  It's great in the East for most stuff I've run into and I've even had good times on them on the Wachusett night race course.  I've taken then them to Jackson Hole where they were decent in everything I ran into there.  I'm not a bump person so I can't address that aspect.  I'm also 6', 235 lbs so your mileage may vary.

Clark


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 27, 2009)

Rambo said:


> Anybody have any Input as to which single ski would ski well in all eastern conditions?
> 
> Last year I demoed the Fischer Watea 84 and it was awesome in all conditions, even versatile in the bumps. But, I'm not sure of the edge grip on brutal rock hard ice.



That's a great ski. I demoed them on a pretty hard surface day and felt the edge grip was great. There's no do all ski. But, if I was buying one ski I would have the 84's.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 28, 2009)

Rambo said:


> Anybody have any Input as to which single ski would ski well in all eastern conditions?
> 
> Last year I demoed the Fischer Watea 84 and it was awesome in all conditions, even versatile in the bumps. But, I'm not sure of the edge grip on brutal rock hard ice.



the watea 84 is my all day, everyday eastern swiss army knife ski.  I'm 6'1 ~200lbs and ski it in a 184.  Its easily one of the most versatile all mtn skis I've ever skied.  no metal in them so they're light, you can take them in the bumps and trees and not be lugging around a race construction but they still hold really well on hard snow for a 84mm waisted ski...mmm, carbon fiber i-beams are a good thing.  Are they the best thing on an old school bolier-plate new englad loud powdah kinda day...no, you're better off on a ski with two sheets of metal and a waist width in the 67-72mm range...but those skis are much less versatile and those super hard days are more the exception rather than the rule.  Either have a different ski for those days or just be sure the wateas have a good edge on them and you'll be all set.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 1, 2009)

4frnt MSP has been a very versatile ski for me. Very well made ski also, they just don't seem to ever give up


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 1, 2009)

I was gonna say Volkl AC50, I see AC30 has already been suggested


----------



## Greg (Dec 1, 2009)

Rambo said:


> Anybody have any Input as to which single ski would ski well in all eastern conditions?
> 
> Last year I demoed the Fischer Watea 84 and it was awesome in all conditions, even versatile in the bumps. But, I'm not sure of the edge grip on brutal rock hard ice.



I hear a lot of good things about the Watea line. Seems like they have as strong a following as the Legend 8000 did a few years ago which is my all around mid-fat. Like the Watea, they're really good in the bumps, sometimes preferable to my bump skis. I think that's a good waist size if you're insisting on a do everything ski. My Legends suck on hard pack though; not sure about the Watea. So like Steve says below, that's the area I compromise which is fine for me since that's the surface I least like to ski, and normally avoid.



riverc0il said:


> Figure out where you want to compromise.


----------



## Greg (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: AC30 - I was on an AC3 for a few years and while it was much better on the hard pack, they're on the heavy side and not as nimble in the bumps. Probably comparable in shallow powder/crud/ungroomed to the Legend, but overall I like the Legend better.

So...back to the compromise angle - if you're more bumps > go Watea (or give a Legend a try). More groomed/hardpack > go Volkl.


----------



## tjf67 (Dec 1, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> I was gonna say Volkl AC50, I see AC30 has already been suggested



My go to ski is the AC50,  Was the ac4.    It is a true all mountain ski.   I like metal in the ski.   You can rail hardpack and they do bend you just have to work them.   If you want a little easier ski to control I would go with the AC30.    In the east I always want the best edge grip I can get.   I will use them in the powder and in the trees.  The only drawback is going to be in the bumps.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 1, 2009)

Atomic Metron's


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Dec 1, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> Atomic Metron's


every pair of Metron B5s sold should have come with a sherpa...the B5s are the heaviest damned skis I've ever picked up...and that was in the max 172 length compared to 184s in anything else.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 1, 2009)

their heaviness is what i like...it absolutly blasts thru eastern crud, death cookies and those mornings when the top layer is icy or styrofoam.....like skiing with 2 snowplows.....i love em....


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Dec 2, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> their heaviness is what i like...it absolutly blasts thru eastern crud, death cookies and those mornings when the top layer is icy or styrofoam.....like skiing with 2 snowplows.....i love em....



they are impressive in their hummer-esqueness...but the 172 was too short for my tastes.  First time I skied on them was at an on snow trade fair at KL...took them out at 3:45 and the hill was abused...big piles of soft man made with large expanses of porcelin in between...they hooked up and dug into the ice and plowed right through the piles without skipping a beat...if they made a 182 I would have had a pair.


----------

